# where do you meet non-party type girls



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

not that i have anything against partying, its just not really my thing, especially when it comes to party girls. most party girls just want to quick hookup. im looking for a relationship.

where do you meet nice girls outside of the party scene?


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Libraries? Grovery Stores? Book Stores? Cafetaria/Canteen?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Church


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Hookups do turn into relationships sometimes. I've heard that in the UK that is how most relationships start.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I've tried church. Never worked for me


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I would want to meet a party girl because we would probably be a little drunk first and it would be easier to talk.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Presumably not at a party. Maybe in your classes, clubs (the school organization kind, not night clubs), or the library. 

Are you a science major by any chance? If so, then chances are most of those girls aren't the partying type


----------



## Liability (Jan 11, 2013)

Classes. Especially when you are doing group work. 
Student clubs might also be a good place to meet someone with similar interests.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Through mutual friends. Unfortunately I'm pretty sure you need friends in order to make them nowadays... =/


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

wmu'14 said:


> Church


I know a lot of party girls who go to church.


----------



## sushiii (Jun 1, 2012)

Liability said:


> Classes. Especially when you are doing group work.
> Student clubs might also be a good place to meet someone with similar interests.


 This
true,in classes its easy to meet girls,ofc i dont mean fast sex or something,i mean relationships.and its easy to find a reason or a way to start talking with some1.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Internet dating.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

What Kiirby said. ^


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

You cant. Those types of girls are home all the time which sucks :um


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

The library.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

ya im a bio major

it amazes me how many attractive girls there are in my major, but other than class, i never see them. i guess like me, they stay inside or something haha


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

anime club.


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi there. I am one of those girls, definately. My definition of a party is wine, books, joints and piano. I find partying absolutely useless..full of chicken heads ****s that will do nothing bu spread their legs like butter.....

I'd rather just do things that I personally like, that I enjoy...so I can go to sleep with new interesting things in my mind


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Not at parties


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

parties lol. they are usually where the food is. Well that is where I always am. that and in the back row of the classroom keeping to myself.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

libraries? 

or if you pass by some campus residence (with the excuse of seeing a friend or somethin) during the "party nights" and you see a girl in her room ..she is definitely not a party girl xD ..... cause im defo one hhaaha


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

Going to church to pick up girls is slightly creepy and even if you did find someone the questions afterwards about the location of your bible, how often you pray and your favourite quotes from Genesis might become a bit tiresome.

Just ask them in casual conversation if they're going to any parties or something and if they're not into it then you immediately have something in common.


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

JennyKay said:


> Going to church to pick up girls is slightly creepy and even if you did find someone the questions afterwards about the location of your bible, how often you pray and your favourite quotes from Genesis might become a bit tiresome.
> 
> Just ask them in casual conversation if they're going to any parties or something and if they're not into it then you immediately have something in common.


Unless of course you're a church goer then it's alright I guess


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

The corner in the art wing where there is nobody around, the Library, maybe a on campus organization.


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

9 times out of 10, they're on Tumblr.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

SAS


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

You can take it on as a project and map out all the places in your city where not party girls go. Make sure to make a print out with questions and tell them it's a survey for one of your classes.

Could be creepy, could be cute.


----------



## Brittt (Feb 9, 2013)

arnie said:


> SAS


I agree you find them on this site


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Problem is that it is legit to approach people at parties, generally, whereas for us, approaching people in most other situations feels so risky and strange.

edit:
I agree that actually, parties are a good place to meet non-party girls/guys! They will probably look a bit bored/out of place, so you can approach and strike up a rapport based on mutual dislike of parties. 
Not that I have ever done that. I did get my only ever kiss at a party though. (That qualifies me in some way to hand out **** advice.)


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

libraries


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I want to know this too!


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Library, bookstore, art galleries, cafes... they could be anywhere honestly LOL.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

college, libraries, grocery stores


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Cheery said:


> Errr... as I'm a "non party type" girl, I would say... the library. xD* But it's probably not good to try to find girls there. *Anyway, I'd say just in class or in offbeat university clubs.


that raises another question. one we find these cute, shy, quirky, non-party girls, in which environment is it ok to hit on them? I don't want to be given weird looks or told to get lost. :afr


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know about girls specifically, but I've found that getting involved in school clubs is a great place to meet like-minded people of any gender. Classes can also work; if you don't get something, or even if they do, you could try asking them about something lecture related, just to break the ice. 

Also, I think someone may have said this, but parties can also be a place to meet non-party girls. They'll be the quiet wallflowers who are probably just there because they're 'supposed to be.'


----------



## Paperwren (Feb 23, 2013)

I have the same problem. I'm not a party person and everyone I know who is dating has met their SO at a party. I'd totally date the friend of a friend ,but all of my friends are girls and all of their friends are girls and so on. Ugh I wish meeting people wasn't so hard .


----------



## All Panic No Disco (Feb 22, 2013)

When you find where they all are please let me know  Been at Uni 3 years and all the girls I meet are crazy party girls.


----------



## Shonashet (Feb 27, 2013)

SilentLuke said:


> that raises another question. one we find these cute, shy, quirky, non-party girls, in which environment is it ok to hit on them? I don't want to be given weird looks or told to get lost. :afr


So long as you don't come across as a creeper, (and you won't if you aren't one  ) then it's ok anywhere! Except maybe at a party lol, then she might think that you're just a party guy acting nice to get a hook up.

By the way, girls that go to parties can still want committed relationships. I like a good party occasionally, but I'd also really like a good relationship.


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

At home...hiding in a closet ))


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Chem/Bio Labs. They have so much work that they don't have a life. Like ME! Although everyone in my major usually ends up dating each other.


----------



## thefrolickinggenie (Mar 4, 2013)

They're all hiding away in their dorms.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

It seems like you meet them all in this thread


----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

They're all at the cool book-club...totally not reading Twilight


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

In the library...


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Nibbler said:


> In the library...


That's not a bad strategy. I guess you could potentially have sex in a library, they do tend to be pretty empty most of the time. Assuming of course it's lust at first sight.


----------



## vienna812 (Feb 28, 2013)

munir said:


> You cant. Those types of girls are home all the time which sucks :um


Yup...
But it begs the question, where are all the non-party type boys?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Library. I got approached by a guy in the library Last Thursday and gave him my number. We've been texting for a bit since then, but I fear getting too close to him due to being pretty f*cked up emotionally, psychologically, and socially. I have no friends either. He has already mentioned to me that he is the extremely social type, but he's been nice (via text)...


----------



## nanojava (Feb 27, 2013)

Meeting girls outside party grounds may be quite difficult having an SA problem. I would usually go for online dating sites and find my match there. But this technique might take some risks and failed meet-ups.

Colleges, Libraries, Stores or even "Starbucks". We'll it depend on how can you hook-up with a girl of your preference. Meeting-up girls at the church might look weird if your not that much religous, but so this area is a big-bowl that is if your looking for a serious relationships (from my opinion).


----------



## phillyy (Mar 6, 2013)

If you're in college then hit up the Nursing school building/wing if you have one! That's where all of the business/engineering major guys come by to try to meet us. Though we're usually busy and uninviting of their chatty-ness...


----------

